# Found 1/2 Sheetrock under ceramic tile floor



## jradziew (Nov 5, 2009)

This is one on me.

Is this a new way of installing ceramic tile floors in a bathroom. I went to look a a floor in a 5 year old town house in Hew Hampshire that had a major mold problem. Shower leaking. The tiles were cracked and loose. under the tile was 1/2 sheetrock. 

Is this a actual practice that i'm not aware of.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

not on this planet it's not


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Holy Hackjob, Batman! :batman:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

​


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Check the walls, maybe the cement board is there, the installer just mixed up the products, GMOD


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

WTF? How did it last 5 years?


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

could it be a hardibacker type material that you have not seen before and assume it is rock?


----------



## Destin Handyman (Nov 15, 2009)

!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah it could be a densgaurd type of board which can be used for flooring. May look just like drywall.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jradziew said:


> This is one on me.
> 
> Is this a new way of installing ceramic tile floors in a bathroom. I went to look a a floor in a 5 year old town house in Hew Hampshire that had a major mold problem. Shower leaking. The tiles were cracked and loose. under the tile was 1/2 sheetrock.
> 
> Is this a actual practice that i'm not aware of.


Are you saying you found this under the shower or under the floor tiles?

What if the shower leaked and the installer used DensShield for the floor? While it's not like regular gypsum board, it does have a gypsum core.

or

That installer was one helluva HACK!!!! :evil:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Hey, Remember the guy trying to convince everyone that his new CBU shower base was gonna change the World??

Maybe this was his first attempt!!:whistling


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

At least they could have used "Green board".


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.cgcinc.com/home.asp?nav=157&mkt=30&bc=1.48.157

Never used it but apparently it works :thumbsup:

Probably looks just like reg. d-wall.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have demo'd tile floors with the gypsum backer. The floor was in good shape they just wanted a updated look.
Nothing hackie about if it was actual backer and not sheetrock.


----------



## TarPaperCrane (Oct 17, 2009)

Was wet sheetrock behind the tile the cause of the mold problem? Sounds hack to me.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have had two 4x8 sheets of DensShield leaning against the back of my house since January. They look the same as the first day I got them, no mold, no damage, nothing.

So, I know there _is_ gypsum stuff that doesn't have issues with moisture. I have also left normal drywall I demo'd in my backyard for a couple weeks before I had the time to take it away and it was mush and growing mushrooms.


----------



## jradziew (Nov 5, 2009)

*Sheetrock*



HSConstruction said:


> could it be a hardibacker type material that you have not seen before and assume it is rock?


 
I'm not sure it looks like sheet rock it falls a part with water like sheet rock. It clearly has paper on each side. I just can't phathom a contractor using it on all the floors unless it is a new material of some sort. He will not answer my calls


----------



## jradziew (Nov 5, 2009)

HSConstruction said:


> could it be a hardibacker type material that you have not seen before and assume it is rock?





angus242 said:


> Are you saying you found this under the shower or under the floor tiles?
> 
> What if the shower leaked and the installer used DensShield for the floor? While it's not like regular gypsum board, it does have a gypsum core.
> 
> ...


 
Hi It is everywhere there is a leak at the front door and the water has got under the tile and it's all mold there also. The same tile runs right through the house on the first floor.


----------



## jradziew (Nov 5, 2009)

What is gypsum backer and where would you find it or what would you


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

What a hackk


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

jradziew said:


> What is gypsum backer and where would you find it or what would you


http://www.cgcinc.com/home.asp?nav=157&mkt=30&bc=1.48.157

Reading is fundamental :thumbsup:


----------



## Baron (Nov 23, 2009)

Nothing you see or get confronted with matters as long as what you use is of the standard you wish to honor.... grass hopper.

Hey I've seen Masonite as underlayment in my day..... Anything is possible.


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

genecarp said:


> Check the walls, maybe the cement board is there, the installer just mixed up the products, GMOD


:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

jradziew said:


> What is gypsum backer and where would you find it or what would you


uh oh


----------

